# Pics of Alfie & Dexter



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are some pics of my gorgeous big boys, who are so great with the babies, I am so proud.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, Ali they are stunning!! And much bigger than I expected for 6 months  Beautiful


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They look so big and beautiful. How big are they? I didn't know how big mine had gotten until i saw them next to one of their first dog friends.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

they are amazing. They look so big!! Love their coats. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you - what a lovely start to the day 
Beautiful boys - I can see why you wanted two more.

I think that it is always difficult to judge the size of dogs unless you see them next to something that you absolutely know the size of, like baked bean tins!) I suspect the big boys aren't that big, they just need an IWH next to them to give us a sense of proportion.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pics, we need to see all 4 of them! XAre rosy & Dudley holding their own with dexter and Alfie?? X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

They have grown into gorgeous big boys  Who on earth do you choose to give the first hug to in the mornings or can you fit all four into your arms??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What beautiful poo's they are


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Fab pics, we need to see all 4 of them! XAre rosy & Dudley holding their own with dexter and Alfie?? X


Ha who the hell is rosy?? Roxy!! Bloody predictatext x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> They look so big and beautiful. How big are they? I didn't know how big mine had gotten until i saw them next to one of their first dog friends.


They are quite big, but of course look HUGE next to the tinies!! (tinies parents are both small, mum is a show-type cocker and dad was the cutest little mim poodle I ever saw!) Its been a while since I weighed them, but if memory serves me, Alfie was around 18kg and Dexter was just over 20kg...they are solid fellas!!!  I'll do my best to get a 'cans' measurement but don't hold your breath!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Fab pics, we need to see all 4 of them! XAre rosy & Dudley holding their own with dexter and Alfie?? X


Haha, pics of all 4 together, if I EVER manage to get all 4 together AND still I'll take a pic! They keep sharing each others crates at the moment, Alfie loves the tinies crate, and Roxy (and sometimes Dudley) can be found snuggling in the big-boys crate!! The tinies are holding their own with the big-boys just fine, in fact, they are kinda ruling the roost a bit at the moment! Dexter is incredibly tolerant and gentle with them, (although won't stand any nonense if they try to steal or share his pizzle stick! ) Alfie LOVES to play with them, although very occasionally gets over-excited and a bit rough, but NEVER on purpose. Both big dogs are like a puppy-playground, lying on their backs and letting the tinies climb all over them!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Its been a while since I weighed them, but if memory serves me, Alfie was around 18kg and Dexter was just over 20kg...they are solid fellas!!!  I'll do my best to get a 'cans' measurement but don't hold your breath!!!!!!!!!!


Do you mean 18 and 20lb?? Because kg really would be huge!! Giant poos! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pics of the big boys! 

4 poos.. Ali you're definitely officially the guru! You will have to run tutorial classes! Greedy girl


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Haha, pics of all 4 together, if I EVER manage to get all 4 together AND still I'll take a pic! They keep sharing each others crates at the moment, Alfie loves the tinies crate, and Roxy (and sometimes Dudley) can be found snuggling in the big-boys crate!! The tinies are holding their own with the big-boys just fine, in fact, they are kinda ruling the roost a bit at the moment! Dexter is incredibly tolerant and gentle with them, (although won't stand any nonense if they try to steal or share his pizzle stick! ) Alfie LOVES to play with them, although very occasionally gets over-excited and a bit rough, but NEVER on purpose. Both big dogs are like a puppy-playground, lying on their backs and letting the tinies climb all over them!


Ahhhh amazing, I remember Ralph just lying on his back and allowing a tiny 8 week old ruby who was very vocal to climb all over him and bite his throat!! 
Pure entertainment - who needs Xmas TV repeats x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Do you mean 18 and 20lb?? Because kg really would be huge!! Giant poos! X


 Oh dear, having a blonde moment!  Of course I meant lbs and NOT kg!!! Thanks for pointing that out, I must look like a right charlie! 

Just weighed them, and Alfie is 9kg (just under 20lbs) and Dexter is 10.2kg (22lbs) THAT sounds more like it!  Also tried the 'cans' measure and they are both 3 1/2 cans tall...no chance of pictures this time I'm afraid.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fantastic pictures. I cannit believe how alike Dexter and Bailey are.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Fantastic pictures. I cannit believe how alike Dexter and Bailey are.


Ahem! More Bailey pictures please?!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ahem! More Bailey pictures please?!


Will try to upload from my camera. Not very good at this!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Do you mean 18 and 20lb?? Because kg really would be huge!! Giant poos! X


I was thinking 'and I thought my Dudley was big at just under 14kg!! 
lovely pictures, your dogs are gorgeous, but seeing them in the water I couldn't help thinking when you have all 4 out that is going to be a lot of mucky dogs to sort out!! It'll all be worth it of course, I'm just jealous really!


----------

